# ~ 1893 Singer ~



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2013)

I picked up this interesting early bike the other day and it appears to be completely original except for the smaller 28 inch wood outer rim on the front. I'm assuming that the original outer rim must have been a larger metal one like the rear ( approximately 29 or 30 inches or so with the tire on ) The radial spoked front hub looks original to the bike as well as the cutdown spokes ( a shame ) I was wondering if Singer ever had an identification badge of any sort or was it just a decal? I checked the frame all over and I don't see any mounting holes whatsoever. So it's anyones quess!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 28, 2013)

That looks like a really comfortable seat......


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, nice find - that's a really cool bike.  The only Singer I've had was an 1880s high wheel and "Singer & Co." was stamped into the front of the head right at the top - not sure how they may have marked their safeties.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

wow! what a bike.........any chance you might consider to sell or trade?


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2013)

*1893 Singer*

Thanks for the compliment and that seat is quite comfortable!

The only markings I can find so far are serial numbers ( 9057 ) stamped on both the bottom/front of the headtube and the top of the fork. I quess I'll have to keep searching. With luck, it may be stamped Singer somewhere.

I'm sorry, but the bike isn't for sale. I collect the early, more primative type of bicycles for some strange reason. I do like all of the bells & whistles on the bikes most of the other guys collect, but prefer the earlier, more basic bicycles and always did. That's what's fun about this hobby. ( the diversity of collecting )

Here are some photo's of the crank hanger, chain, etc.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

please consider me interested if a sale or trade is something you might be inclined to.....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2013)

How do you know she's a singer?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 28, 2013)

Some bikes of that era had different sized wheels, so it could be original.  Is this a cushion tire or a pneumatic?


----------



## pelletman (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, what Brian said.  I'm not saying it isn't and I'd like to see closer shots of the crank bearings, that may help.  The bike is a bit new for my area of expertise, particularly on the English stuff


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll bet that is the correct front wheel size. 

That's a killer machine..........!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2013)

*1893 Singer?*

The larger rear metal rim appears to be a cushion tire and is about 26 - 27 inches diameter without a tire on. I took a quick, but not exact measurement in a dimly lit shed. Were the early cushion tires a larger diameter than the later pneumatics that were glued on the wood rims? The 25 inch wood rim in the front ( without the tire on ) takes a 28 inch pneumatic tire and doesn't look original to the bike.
I was told it was a Singer when I got it and also I did some quick research on the computer for Singer bicycles and saw the same identical seat spring set-up on an earlier, Singer Hard Tire Safety, but could not find any information on their later cushion tired bicycles.
Is it a Singer or not, that is the question........

Pelletman, I will take some photo's of the crank hanger and bearings Monday.


Thanks again for your help guys, willswares


----------



## pelletman (Apr 29, 2013)

That is a Brooks saddle that was on a ton of bikes during that period.  I think.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 29, 2013)

*RE: seat 1889 singer*

Here is a few pics of singers.....

1889 singer seat on a safety:






1891 singer:





1888 singer advert:


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 29, 2013)

*can't get into attachments??*

Hi filmonger,

I can't seem to get into your attachments.??????

willswares


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2013)

willswares1220 said:


> Hi filmonger,
> 
> I can't seem to get into your attachments.??????
> 
> willswares




me needer.....


----------



## okozzy (Apr 29, 2013)

*Singer*

I would say this bike is earlier than 1893




willswares1220 said:


> I picked up this interesting early bike the other day and it appears to be completely original except for the smaller 28 inch wood outer rim on the front. I'm assuming that the original outer rim must have been a larger metal one like the rear ( approximately 29 or 30 inches or so with the tire on ) The radial spoked front hub looks original to the bike as well as the cutdown spokes ( a shame ) I was wondering if Singer ever had an identification badge of any sort or was it just a decal? I checked the frame all over and I don't see any mounting holes whatsoever. So it's anyones quess!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 30, 2013)

*RE: Diamond frame singer*

I think the clue to narrowing a bracket for the date for the singer lies in it's diamond frame construction ( if it is a singer ? ) - also edited my previous pictures and you should be able to see them now.  http://singer-semi-diamond-velorama.cross-frame-safety-s.the-safety-bicycle.antique-bicycles.net


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Diamond frame Singer? That is the question????*

THANKS ALOT FOR THE INFO!!!

What interesting, beautiful, exotic, hard tired safeties from that earlier period! WOW ! I noticed that Singer had a decal on the headtube instead of a badge. That's if mine is a Singer??
The bike I picked up appears to be not quite as old, but still has an interesting enough appearance to it and we buy only what we can afford most of the time. I HOPE! :o
I do like that closeup of the Brooks Saddle & spring assembly. Looks exactly like seat spring assembly on the bike I picked up and can use the nice closeup of that leather as a template to help restore mine with new leather "aged" to look period. The rest of the bike will only be cleaned up slightly to preserve the original patina. That's the way I like them.
I do plan on riding it someday in parades with a uniform on. I do a few parades and appearances a year and "get bored" believe it or not with riding highwheels all of the time and it might be fun for a change to ride something a little different and also not have to answer all of the questions people ask. I'll leave that up to the other guys!


----------



## decotriumph (May 2, 2013)

*Sweet find*

That bike is exceptionally cool.


----------

